# New Motor mounts from Rocksand Racing



## my first gto (May 23, 2005)

After Looking and Looking For a company to Make us some Mounts WE have found one and they're Great. WE have done some testing on about 8 or so GTOs with them and NO Problems.There are Two Types: a Solid and a Polly mount. Walt has installed them in LS1melissas GTO, Gary's 600HP monster, Bens car, MDMike, ChipsGTO, Frank12s twin turbo car,a nd our GTO also blacknblowngoat. ALL with NO problems they're $119 a set Shipped for the solid or Polly mounts. You also Get a Lifetime Warranty on them.

The Solid mounts









The Polly mounts









Thanks Frank


----------

